# What the heck is fondant?



## htc (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok, so I'm a novice baker...I bought a Wilton product called fondant...don't know what I will do with it. (figured I better buy it, just in case I want to use it soon) I know fondantused to decorate cakes, etc.  
I also picked up a book called the essential cake decorating book.  This is an awesome book, even though I'm not at that level of baking.  I don't see anything in the book called fondant.

Is fondant sugar paste?  I know marzipan is made from almonds and can be shaped (I think), is fondant like this? Can I use it to make little shapes or figures?  Or can it only be rolled out and covering something?  Ideas on how I can use it?  I went to Wilton's website and see that I can add coloring to it (I bought basic white)

Thank you!!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 22, 2004)

Fondant is a sugar syrup that is crystallized to a smooth, creamy white mass and is used for both icing cakes and cake decorations. The cooked Fondant (European Fondant) is quite difficult to make but is the best Fondant recipe around due to its elasticity and smoothness.
European Fondant is made by boiling sugar, water and glucose to 240°. 
It is then poured onto a marble slap and sprinkle with some water to prevent crystallization. Once the syrup has cooled down to 110°F, start to work the sugar with a steel scraper, folding it onto itself. Do not attempt to work it before it cooled to 110° or it will become tough and coarse. After a while it will start turning white. Work the fondant until it is smooth and creamy. It may take well over 40 minutes to achieve the right consistency. Once smooth and creamy store in an airtight container for later use.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't find fondant difficult at all, once you know what to expect.  But I have made more than my own weight of the stuff.   The worst part is the last two minutes of stirring, at most, which is not that bad and a good workout for the upper arms!  It's very simple to make and extremely versatile...ranging from an almost infinite number of flavored creamy candy centers, to the liquid surrounding cherries in chocolate-covered cherries, to a silken-smooth coating for cakes, etc.   The Wilton's stuff is fine, but once you make and taste the real thing, you'll never stray from it.

As Juliev implied, fondants have few ingredients.  Basically, they consist of sugar, corn syrup or cream of tartar, cream or milk, water and salt.  It is the proportion of these ingredients and the length of time they are cooked that determines the final characteristics of the candy.  

I have four basic fondant recipes that are appropriate for any application.  Some must be aged (allowed to rest overnight or so in a ziploc bag or longer in the refrigerator), and one does not.  If you would like one or more recipes, let me know.  But since I have this certain downfall of not being able to post brief posts here (ahem!), I won't post them unless someone wants them....(for now!  Ha!)


----------



## htc (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info.  I am going to try to use the Wilton stuff first before I branch into making my own.  Sounds too intimidating.   

Still a bit unsure what I can use it for with cakes.  So if I use the wilton stuff, I don't need frosting, right?  Or do I use the fondant and frosting as well?  Thanks!


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2004)

I think (someone please correct me if I am wrong) the fondant replaces the frosting. 

This is what a cake decorated with fondant might look like...


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 25, 2004)

Fondant is for people who eat with their eyes instead of their mouth.

The "marzipan" on cakes is usually almond paste or apricot kernel paste.  It is my experience that a 5 lb can of either can be bought cheaply from wholesale bakery suppliers.  With the price of almonds going up, apricot kernel paste is probably much cheaper now and nobody is going to be able to tell the difference.

If you live in the Chicago, IL, USA area, I can give you the name and address of my supplier.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 25, 2004)

aruzinsky said:
			
		

> Fondant is for people who eat with their eyes instead of their mouth.



I shall presume your ruling applies strictly to cakes.  Because it certainly does not apply to candy.  If you want to become a first-class candymaker, learning to make smooth, creamy fondant is a requirement, as fondants are the very basis for many candies.  But few people have that precise a goal in their candymaking and have no intention of going into business making the stuff for a living either.  For them, the experience is more fun than academic.

For the average open-minded cook wanting to test new waters, pre-mixed offerings are extremely convenient and meet the goals of said cook admirably.

htc, I'd bet the Wilton stuff will work great for you and that you will further enjoy the experience of trying out a new technique.  Regardless.  And, yes, it does replace frosting, with GB's lovely picture a prime example.

Have fun, and please do let us know what you think afterwards!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 25, 2004)

And what goes into your mouth instead of your eyes, Aruzinsky for your OCD because neither the almond or apricot kernal paste are cutting it.


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 25, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> aruzinsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my intent because it appears to be the context of the thread starter.  However, I am unaware of any fondant based candy that I like so, for all I know, my ruling maybe should be extended to candy.  Maybe, you can point out some fondant based candy that is popular?

How do like my avatar?  Isn't it ironic?


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 25, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> And what goes into your mouth instead of your eyes, Aruzinsky for your OCD because neither the almond or apricot kernal paste are cutting it.



What exactly do you have against almond or apricot kernel paste?


----------



## debthecook (Oct 25, 2004)

Read it again.


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 25, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> Read it again.


You misspelled kernel and appear to be suggesting that you believe that almond or apricot kernel paste is a potential cure for obsessive compulsive disorder.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 25, 2004)

You are an insulting haggard, and I will be reporting your posts.  I'm watching you Aruzinsky.


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 25, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> You are an insulting haggard, and I will be reporting your posts.  I'm watching you Aruzinsky.



Is this what is called "hen pecking?"


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

This site is for sharing ideas, recipes, and having a good laugh.  This guy was not the big authority on cooking.  Just because he had a way of doing things, does not make us all wrong.  There are many people from allover the world that use this board and have different cooking techniques.  No one should ever criticize the way someone does things, just because they are different.  This guy must have a very boring life to come on here and say the things he does.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> This guy must have a very boring life to come on here and say the things he does.




Or an uncomfortable life.  He has a fish-gas vomiting problem.  Must be quite limiting socially.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Juliev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  sorry I shouldn't laugh.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 25, 2004)

Aren't apricot kernels poison?


Re using fondant to make cake decorations, of course you can - it's a firm 'medium', not unlike play dough in texture, and can be used in place of more expensive marzipan to make flower or fruit decorations on cakes.  If you do a search for 'sugarcraft', you'll find a ton of helpful info!

Try here - http://www.baking911.com/decorating_cakes_fondantrolled_tips.htm#Sculpting Fondant


----------



## htc (Oct 25, 2004)

marmalady- thanks for the link!  The more info I have, the better.  Haven't decided yet what I will do with the stuff, or when, but will definitely update ya'll with my success (hopefully not a failure).


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 26, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Aren't apricot kernels poison?
> ...



Yes, apricot kernels contain cyanide which is removed from apricot kernel paste.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 26, 2004)

aruzinsky said:
			
		

> Fondant is for people who eat with their eyes instead of their mouth.
> 
> The "marzipan" on cakes is usually almond paste or apricot kernel paste.  It is my experience that a 5 lb can of either can be bought cheaply from wholesale bakery suppliers.  With the price of almonds going up, apricot kernel paste is probably much cheaper now and nobody is going to be able to tell the difference.
> 
> If you live in the Chicago, IL, USA area, I can give you the name and address of my supplier.



Not true.  Your statements indicate how little you know about cake decorating.  

Rolled fondant is used, basically, for two reasons.  First is appearance.  A lot of people just like the appearance of a cake decorated in fondant.  While it doesn't taste anything but sweet, the fondant is routinely removed before slicing and the base coating of buttercream frosting gives the sweet rich taste people generally like.  The second reason is rolled fondant is used in cases where the cake will have to stay in a warm environment for a significant length of time.  Other than non-butter vegetable shortening based buttercream, rolled fondant is the most resistant to the detrimental effects of heat and humidity.   

There is also another form of fondant that's routinely flavored with chocolate and used to coat pastries such as eclaires.  The plain or flavored and sometimes tinted fondant of this nature is also used to cover Napoleons.  There are other pastries that use this soft non-rolled fondant.  Eclaires and Napoleons are the two most popular uses.  Oh, they often use it on donuts.  

Most "cream" centered candies are made using fondant middles.  As another poster noted, another use is to cover cherries with fondant, then dip in chocolate.  The fondant eventually leaches the moisture from the candied cherry and melts into a syrup.  That's how they get the syrup into chocolate covered cherries.  

Finally, was your nick at one time Pizza something or other on another board?


----------



## htc (Oct 29, 2004)

Some people actually remove the fondant before cutting the cake?  Man, it seems like a lot of work to do, just to have it taken off...or maybe it's just a lot of work to me since I'm just a home baker...


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 29, 2004)

htc said:
			
		

> Some people actually remove the fondant before cutting the cake?  Man, it seems like a lot of work to do, just to have it taken off...or maybe it's just a lot of work to me since I'm just a home baker...



It's easy.  The fondant just lifts right off.  You first remove the larger decorations, such as flowers, then lift the fondant, then cut the cake and serve.  Mostly done for weddings where the cake slices are thin, so the appearance of the frosting isn't so important.  If you've never done it, it's kinda hard to make thin slices of cake through fondant.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 30, 2004)

aruzinsky said:
			
		

> Fondant is for people who eat with their eyes instead of their mouth.
> 
> The "marzipan" on cakes is usually almond paste or apricot kernel paste.  It is my experience that a 5 lb can of either can be bought cheaply from wholesale bakery suppliers.  With the price of almonds going up, apricot kernel paste is probably much cheaper now and nobody is going to be able to tell the difference.
> 
> If you live in the Chicago, IL, USA area, I can give you the name and address of my supplier.




BTW, I forgot to mention or rather question.  How do you make pure white marzipan?


----------



## debthecook (Oct 30, 2004)

The dude is gone Psiguy. Has not posted for a while.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 30, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> The dude is gone Psiguy. Has not posted for a while.



I noticed that.  Wondering if he really is you know who?  His responses reminded me of you know who.


----------



## auzzi (Nov 2, 2004)

*Rolled Fondant or Sugarpaste*

Rolled fondant is sugarpaste: Americans call it "Rolled Fondant"; the British call it "Sugarpaste": Australians call it "Sugarpaste" or "Rolled Fondant". It is uncooked. "Fondant" refers ONLY to Poured Fondant [European Fondant]. 

European Fondant is made by boiling sugar, water and glucose, cooling it then working the sugar until it is smooth and creamy. It is basically used  for the centres of confectionery, and other sweets. Poured Fondant icined is used to cover [pour] over petit fours,

Rolled fondant is normally made gelatine, glycerine and glucose (corn syrup) with lots of sugar. It has a dough-like consistency that "dries" with a semi-hard, perfectly smooth, and satiny surface that is soft underneath. 

Ready-to-use Rolled Fondant (Wilton, Satin Ice, Regalice and Pettinice) contains a small amount of gum tragacanth and/or carboxymethylcellulose [CMC]which are the ingredients that are used to dry out and harden gumpaste. Consequently, the product dries quicker and harder than homemade rolled fondant.

The taste of rolled fondant is a bland sugar. The blandness of sugarpaste [rolled fondant] is specifically to balance the richness of fruitcakes for which it was made for originally. Decorators can work for weeks and months on the decoration of such cakes because the cake matures over time and the sugar paste remains edible.

Cakes that rely on the icing to provide flavor or richness, such as a genoise, really require buttercream. Standard American butter, vanilla and chocolate  cakes can work well with either icing. The cake must have a dense structure to support the weight.

Rolled Fondant or Sugarpaste is the icing on a firm cake. A thin layer of buttercream or apricot "glues" the icing to the cake. The buttercream is there to stick the fondant to the cake, not to provide an alternative icing. Buttercream will discolour royal icing, and dissolve sugarpaste over time. 

It would appear that people prefer the look of fondant but want the taste of buttercream. If the fondant was not meant to be eaten, why cover the cake and expend time and money on the exercise? What a waste! Rolled Fondant or Sugarpaste should be cut and served as part of the cake. It cannot be presumed that the guests does not, or will not, like the taste of the fondant. As part of the cake, it is served - if the recipent tastes and does not like it, they can remove it.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 3, 2004)

Er - welcome - back? - 'auzzi' :roll:


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Rolled Fondant or Sugarpaste*



			
				auzzi said:
			
		

> It cannot be presumed that the guests does not, or will not, like the taste of the fondant. As part of the cake, it is served - if the recipent tastes and does not like it, they can remove it.



Try cutting a tall slice of an inch thick or less through rolled fondant at room temperature.  Try cutting 400 slices.  It's a nightmare.  So, you lift off the fondant before you cut.


----------

